# transportation from sfo into city



## gloria (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey Tuggers -- 

I KNOW this topic has been covered, but after searching for some time and not being successful, I'm posting a new post......

What's the best, least expense, most efficient way to catch a ride (2 adults) from sfo into the union square area.

I THANK YOU for your sage advice...


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 7, 2012)

BART* stops at SFO.  It is about a half hour ride to Powell Street, the closest station to Union Square.  

But if your hotel is much north of Union Square, it is a wicked uphill to Nob Hill; I wouldn't want to roll my luggage, let alone carry it, past Pine Street.  If you tell us where you are staying, I can be more precise.

*Bay Area Rapid Transit, a light rail system.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 7, 2012)

Best way into the city would be a limo. Cheapest way into the city will be BART. Here's the step-by-step how-to. http://www.sftravel.com/sfo-airport-transit-bart.html

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Aug 7, 2012)

You can also do a shuttle from the airport (SFO) into San Francisco.  Cost would be between a limo and BART.  I can't remember which shuttle companies serve that area, but you can google to find out.  

On the SFO website you can also check your options.

http://www.flysfo.com/web/page/tofrom/transp-serv/


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 7, 2012)

vacationtime1 said:


> BART*.
> 
> *Bay Area Rapid Transit, a light rail system.


 
Those of us in the Southern Part of the state call it

"Frisco" Area Rapid Transit

Super Shuttle has a significant presence at SFO


----------



## gloria (Aug 7, 2012)

*thanks......*

THANKS for the info -- I can ALWAYS rely on my fellow tuggers......

yes, I MEANT SFO not sfx...

We'll be staying at powell place....


----------



## puppymommo (Aug 7, 2012)

We (myself, my sister, and DD) to San Francisco last year.  We took a taxi from the airport, it was easy, no waiting, good after a long day of traveling. DD and I had already spent 4-5 hours at Disneyland before we got on the place.  I didn't think the price was outlandish.  We stayed in the Union Square area (Wyndham Canterbury) and it was a perfect location. We bought Metro passes and took cable cars and buses and walked alot!

On the way out of the city we took BART (with our luggage) to a neighboring city to meet a relative.  It had been decades since I was on BART but it was very easy to negotiate.  I'm not sure I'd want to take it from the airport, though.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 7, 2012)

puppymommo said:


> We (myself, my sister, and DD) to San Francisco last year.  We took a taxi from the airport, it was easy, no waiting, good after a long day of traveling. DD and I had already spent 4-5 hours at Disneyland before we got on the place.  I didn't think the price was outlandish.  We stayed in the Union Square area (Wyndham Canterbury) and it was a perfect location. We bought Metro passes and took cable cars and buses and walked alot!


For multiple people a cab might be a good, to better, deal than a shuttle since you are not paying by the person



> On the way out of the city we took BART (with our luggage) to a neighboring city to meet a relative.  It had been decades since I was on BART but it was very easy to negotiate.  I'm not sure I'd want to take it from the airport, though.


I'm taken BART both to, and from, SFO.  But I go BART station to BART station and don't have to lug my suitcase anywhere after arriving.  But I love it and try to use BART for airport commute whenever I can.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 7, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Those of us in the Southern Part of the state call it
> 
> "Frisco" Area Rapid Transit
> 
> Super Shuttle has a significant presence at SFO



Do you know that people from the Bay Area DESPISE the nickname "Frisco."  It also pegs you as an out-of-towner who is out of the know - I wouldn't say it in San Francisco.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 7, 2012)

Nor would I say it north of Los Banos,  I am from Southern California and did it on purpose, I find the expression "The City" pretentious . . . .


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 7, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Nor would I say it north of Los Banos,  I am from Southern California and did it on purpose, I find the expression "The City" pretentious . . . .



I am not sure they know where San Francisco IS in Los Banos!  

AKA:  "The Bathroom"

(BTW, I do know what Los Banos really means and why.)


----------



## Luanne (Aug 7, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Nor would I say it north of Los Banos,  I am from Southern California and did it on purpose, I find the expression "The City" pretentious . . . .



Gee sorry to offend. :ignore:

Grew up in southern California.  Glad to be "from" there.....and not living there.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 8, 2012)

puppymommo said:


> ... We took a taxi from the airport, it was easy, no waiting, good after a long day of traveling. ...  I didn't think the price was outlandish.


It would be interesting to see what you consider "outlandish"

We paid $28 for six miles from the airport to Stateline in Tahoe last year.
We thought that $5/mile was a little off the chart.

This week we walked the mile from the "Y" and took the bus for $4.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 8, 2012)

daventrina said:


> It would be interesting to see what you consider "outlandish"
> 
> We paid $28 for six miles from the airport to Stateline in Tahoe last year.
> We thought that $5/mile was a little off the chart.
> ...



Most of the time we just consider the cost of transportation to be part of the vacation costs. I agree there are just times you don't want to be lugging, or even dragging, luggage around.


----------



## SunSand (Aug 8, 2012)

Bart is so easy from the airport, as long as you only have a carry on with wheels.  I'd take Bart to Union Square and on the way back, take a cab or limo.  If its not rush hour, the hotel will try and get you in a limo (they must get a cut).  It was actually cheaper to share a limo than take a cab.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 9, 2012)

gloria said:


> We'll be staying at powell place....



Powell Place is at 730 Powell Street -- 7+ blocks from the Powell Street BART station (don't look for a Union Square BART station; there is no such thing).

The first five blocks are flat but will be crowded.  The last 2+ blocks will be increasingly uphill.

BART fare will be $8.25 each from SFO to Powell Street; walking to the BART station at SFO will take 5-15 minutes, BART will take 35 minutes to get to Powell Street (at least that's what it took three hours ago), and the walk from the BART station will be about 15 minutes. 

The taxi ride will cost about $35-40 including tip and take 25 minutes total, unless you are arriving at rush hour.

There is no singular correct answer.  

If I were taking BART one direction only, I would take it from SF to SFO; the walk would be downhill.


----------



## jules54 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Thanks for posting*

I needed to ask this exact question thank you so much for posting. All tuggers thank you so much for your answers and advice.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 12, 2012)

Posted a PM by mistake


----------



## Ginny (Aug 13, 2012)

I have taken the BART from SFO to Powell St, and then gotten a cab up the hill. This can be tricky at rush hour, but my strategy is to go across the street to the Wyndham Parc 55 hotel. They have a cab stand. When I've been with a companion we've hailed a cab ourselves, but at night, or if I'm alone, I feel better with the security of the hotel.


----------



## Bee (Aug 13, 2012)

Rent_Share,

"Those of us in the Southern Part of the state call it "Frisco" Area Rapid Transit"

So your saying that people from Southern California call BART FART?

Bee


----------

